# Particularly apt cover art



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

We've had plenty of threads on atrocious (or just plain laugh-out-loud) cover art. But how about the other side of the coin? Which LPs or CDs have art that says something special about the music or the performance? And hopefully are visually "good" as well? My nomination:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

I think this cover art is just perfect for Telemann:









It has all of Telemann's subtleties - it even alludes to Telemann's famous statement about dressing up Polish folk tunes in 'Italian garbs'.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

PDQ Bach On The Air. It's a classical radio show from a rural community. If you see the cover, you understand the contents, right down to the apple-eating.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

View attachment 59755


View attachment 59756


Two of my favourites.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

I think this cover prepares you for the sound wave extravaganza that is Boulez:









And this telephone pole qua cross looks so forlorn yet resolute, it conveys a great sense of poignancy and pathos:


----------

